# Linux, nur welches?



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2016)

Gute Nacht meine Liebe pcgh Gemeinde, bin heute mal Nacht aktiv.

/so nun mal zu mein Anliegen, ich hab ein am2 System mit einer 260gtx zusammen geschraubt, nun suche ich ein Linux System was dazu passt, 

hab in der Vergangenheit Par Varianten probiert, aber ich kam nicht mit klar, wichtig ist das ich meine Treiber installieren kann, und nützliche Anwendungen durchführen kann wie zB Internet, Mail, und auch mal ein altes Spiel wie stunde null oder Warcraft drauf laufen lassen kann, also ein rundes System was ich vielseitig nutzen kann.
bin in Sache Linux ein Frischling! 

weil ich noch nix gefunden habe, habe ich die 30tage win7 Version installiert.

wer klärt mich auf? Bräuchte eventuell noch etwas Hilfe.


----------



## crass127 (11. Oktober 2016)

Schonmal Ubuntu ausprobiert?
Gute Anlaufstelle für Fragen etc ist Portal › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2016)

Hatte ich drauf, hab mich aber nicht zurecht gefunden.

ich finde es ja so krass das es so viele Möglichkeiten gibt sich das Linux so zu gestellten wie man es möchte, unter Bau von xy und Benutzeroberfläche von xy, echt heftig, bin bereit in Sache Linux was dazu zu lernen.


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Oktober 2016)

Du könntest dir Linux Mint mit dem Cinnamon Desktop anschauen 
Gibt aber auch noch den MATE, KDE und xfce Desktop für Mint. Musst halt gucken, welcher dir persönlich am meisten zusagt, da ich Linux quasi nur als Server verwende und deswegen ohne Grafische Oberfläche nutze kann ich dir dabei leider nicht helfen


----------



## KonterSchock (11. Oktober 2016)

Wie könnte ich den htpc ins Netzwerk integrieren? Hab nämlich ein Reste PC zusammen geschraubt, den ich nutzbar machen möchte.

weis noch nicht für welche Arbeit ich ihn einsetzen möchte, auf einer Seite hab ich eine 260gtx drin um ältere spiele noch zu spielen zu können, auf der anderen seite ist eine onboard Grafikkarte vorhanden sprich x1250, die für Office und so ausreicht.

könnt später mal Par Sachen mit dem probieren, wäre halt net wen ihr mit dabei hilft.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (11. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich den htpc ins Netzwerk integrieren? Hab nämlich ein Reste PC zusammen geschraubt, den ich nutzbar machen möchte.
> 
> weis noch nicht für welche Arbeit ich ihn einsetzen möchte, auf einer Seite hab ich eine 260gtx drin um ältere spiele noch zu spielen zu können, auf der anderen seite ist eine onboard Grafikkarte vorhanden sprich x1250, die für Office und so ausreicht.
> 
> könnt später mal Par Sachen mit dem probieren, wäre halt net wen ihr mit dabei hilft.



Am besten mit einem sogenannten Netzwerkkabel xD.


----------



## DataDino (11. Oktober 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich den htpc ins Netzwerk integrieren? Hab nämlich ein Reste PC zusammen geschraubt, den ich nutzbar machen möchte.
> 
> weis noch nicht für welche Arbeit ich ihn einsetzen möchte, auf einer Seite hab ich eine 260gtx drin um ältere spiele noch zu spielen zu können, auf der anderen seite ist eine onboard Grafikkarte vorhanden sprich x1250, die für Office und so ausreicht.
> 
> könnt später mal Par Sachen mit dem probieren, wäre halt net wen ihr mit dabei hilft.


STOP!!! Redest du jetzt ab dem zweiten Absatz vom HTPC bzw. schon die ganze Zeit vom HTPC? Der Beitrag hat mich jetzt komplett verwirrt Sorry 

Was Linux angeht, bin ich eigentlich ein großer Fan der Ubuntu-Familie. Ein wenig Einarbeitung ist definitiv nötig. Da kommst du nicht drum herum. Ein generelles "komme ich nicht mit klar" wirst du bei fast jedem Linux ausstoßen, wenn du bisher nur mit Windows gearbeitet hast. Aber das Ubuntuusers-Wiki erklärt dir fast alles und man kommt schnell in das System hinnein. Wenn du eine übersichtliche und einfache Variante haben möchtes, schau dir mal Xubuntu an. Der XFCE-Desktop ist schlank und zumindest meiner Meinung nach wirklich gut geordnet.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann Apricity OS empfehlen. Ist schick, schnell und einfach zu bedienen. 
Außerdem bekommt es Rolling-Releases. Das heißt, du musst nicht so lange auf Updates warten wie bei Ubuntu und co.


----------



## fotoman (11. Oktober 2016)

DataDino schrieb:


> Der Beitrag hat mich jetzt komplett verwirrt  Sorry


Das hat mich schon der erste. Welche Treiber will er  instalieren, wenn er von Linux anscheinend nicht viel Ahnung hat?  "seine" Treiber werden u.U. nur unter exkat "seinem" System laufen.



xNeo92x schrieb:


> Außerdem bekommt es Rolling-Releases. Das heißt, du musst nicht so lange auf Updates warten wie bei Ubuntu und co.


Ob das wirklich so sinnvoll ist, wenn man nicht experimentiern möchte sondern sein System (vermutlich im Heimbereich) "produktiv" nutzen will? Da wird bei anderen Betriebssystemen ständig darüber gelästert, dass diese einem ungefragt Veränderungen unterjubeln, und hier ist genau das nun der Vorteil?

Ohne schon nur die CPU und Speicherausstattung zu kennen würde ich noch nicht einmal einen speziellen Desktop empfehlen. Außerdem wäre m.M. nach mal zu klären, womit er nicht zurecht kam? Wollte irgendeine Hardware nicht, wurden Einstellungen nicht gefunden oder war der "Software-Manager" nur falsch benannt?

Bis vor kurzem hätte ich zwar auch erst mal Linux Mint (und einen per Zufallsgenerator ermittelten Desktop) empfolen. Aber mittlerweile bin ich davon ab, was aber auch an meinen Testrechnern liegen mag.


----------



## xNeo92x (12. Oktober 2016)

Die verwendete Repo ist identisch mit der Repo von Arch Linux.
Und die Leute bei Arch Linux werkeln oft in den Tiefen der Quellcodes rum, da sie Ahnung davon haben.
Bei Ubuntu werden die Debian Pakete nur grob angepasst.


----------



## Shutterfly (12. Oktober 2016)

Für deine ersten Geh-Versuche nimm einfach Ubuntu oder Mint. Das nimmt dir zu Anfang am meisten ab und du kannst dich erst einmal orientieren. Vorteil bei Ubuntu: Du hast eigentlich die größte Community und bei Problemen solltest du am besten Hilfe bekommen.

Von Rolling-Release Systemen wie Arch für ich einem Frischling erst einmal ganz weit Abstand nehmen.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Oktober 2016)

Ubuntu ist nur eine ziemliche Katastrophe, auch da es keinen vernünftigen mitgelieferten Paketmanager gibt.
Abgesehen davon das Unity eine Katastrophe ist.

Und wenn man sich tiefer damit beschäftigen will, dann geht Arch schon, sofern RTFM und noch einiges mehr umsetzt.


----------



## DataDino (12. Oktober 2016)

> Ubuntu ist nur eine ziemliche Katastrophe, auch da es keinen vernünftigen mitgelieferten Paketmanager gibt.


Interessante Aussage. Das erkläre mal bitte. Ich bin gespannt ^^


----------



## Kiesewetter (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde, wenn man von Windows kommt ist Linux Mint recht verständlich von seiner ganzen Bedienung und Optik.


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Oktober 2016)

Mint installiert nun 1 Stunde und ist noch an tun.

mint ist drauf, und läuft. Danke.


----------



## pelektrik09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du Zeit und lust hast, empfehle ich dir Arch-Linux. Die Wiki ist wirklich sehr Anfänger-freundlich!


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2016)

Rolling Release Distris sind nur etwas für Leute mir zu viel Zeit, da man zu viel lesen muss.
Dann  eher slackware, da ist das simpler.


----------



## pelektrik09 (25. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe eher zu wenig Zeit und arbeite mich trotzdem in Arch ein, aber wirst wohl recht haben, nicht jeder hat Lust auf Arch zumal Kernelupdates nicht ohne Weiteres von statten gehen.


----------



## Shutterfly (28. Oktober 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Rolling Release Distris sind nur etwas für Leute mir zu viel Zeit, da man zu viel lesen muss.



Ich bezeichne das mal ganz frech als Bullshit. Ich habe Arch, es ist Rolling Release und ich wüsste nicht, wo ich etwas wegen Rolling Release groß lesen musste.

Der Großteil meiner Recherche belief sich auf die Frage: Welche Software nehme ich nun, da ich hier freie Wahl habe und nicht wie z.B. bei Ubuntu extrem viel mitgeliefert bekomme.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2016)

Klar die Empfehlung der Community selber sind Bullshit.
Steht nämlich genauso, wie ich es gesagt habe im Wiki


> Die Benutzung eines Rolling-Release setzt auch ein gewisses Maß an Eigenverantwortung voraus. So ist man z.B. gut beraten, sich vor einer Systemaktualisierung über aktuelle Änderungen oder Schwierigkeiten, die dabei auftreten könnten, zu informieren. [...]. Außerdem ist es empfehlenswert, die Arch-AnnounceSprache en.png Mailingliste zu abonnieren, um stets auf dem neuesten Wissenstand etwaige Änderungen betreffend zu sein.


----------



## Shutterfly (29. Oktober 2016)

Und wenn jmd in das Wiki schreibt, dass man jeden morgen sein linkes Ei dreimal streicheln soll, damit das System am Vollmond-Abend 10% schneller läuft, dann stimmt dies auch? 

Zwei Dinge kann ich dazu sagen: Das deutsche Wiki ist shit. Selten aktualisiert, seltenst vollständig und teilweise absolut schlecht geschrieben. So findet man z.B. keinen vergleichbaren Hinweis auf der englischen Wiki-Seite. Aus einfachem Grund:

Es ist Unsinn. Er stammt auch aus dem Jahr 2012, wo vielleicht auch andere Voraussetzung herrschten als jetzt.

Arch kann durch Rolling Release tatsächlich theoretisch ein Problem bedeuten. Jedoch wird so etwas auf der Startseite wie z.B. archlinux.org angekündigt. Stellt eine Software irgendwas umfassend um, dann wird dies dort angekündigt. Und nur das kann wirklich Probleme verursachen. Unter zeitaufwändiger Recherche verstehe ich etwas anderes.

Ansonsten kann ich dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung sagen: Inzwischen nutze ich ca. 3 Jahre oder länger Arch, täglich. Und ich habe nie, wenn ich nicht irgendwas wichtiges vergesse, mich über Updates informieren müssen. Diese Aussage im deutschen Wiki ist übertrieben.

Viel häufiger, d.h. einmal im Quartal, habe ich eher Probleme mit fehlerhafter Software, wo sich irgendwelche Probleme nach Installation zeigen. Dann wird ein Backup vom Vorgänger eingespielt und gewartet bis das gefixt ist. Das passiert aber selten und dazu gibt es i.d.R. auch keine Vorab-Doku weils manchmal Effekte sind, die nur auf einer begrenzten Menge an System auftritt. Dann ist das Forum ein Anlaufpunkt und man schaut was dort geschrieben wird, ggf. gibts ein Workaround, ggf. spielt man, wie schon gesagt, ein Backup ein.

Die eigentliche Arbeit ist das Einarbeiten in Arch und damit in Linux, weil man alles selbst installieren muss. Man muss sich selbst den Window-Manager, selbst den Desktop, selbst die Image-Viewer, sogar selbst den Taschenrechner aussuchen und installieren. Das frisst initial, wenn man es das erste Mal macht, massiv Zeit. Wenn das System einmal steht und man nicht täglich mit dem Dampfhammer durch die Grundpfeiler drischt, dann läuft das System genau so butterweich wie jedes andere Linux auch.

Auf aktueller Hardware sogar tendenziell besser, da Kernel und Treiber einfach aktueller sind.

Hätte ich so viel Probleme mit Arch und würde es so viel Zeit fressen, dann würde ich bei meiner 60 Stunden Woche es nicht auf meinem Laptop, meinem Desktop und meinem Heim-Server betreiben.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2016)

Mimmi, ich sehe die Welt anders die Community darum hab ich recht.
Steht auch so im Englischen Wiki


> Read before upgrading the system
> Before upgrading Arch, always read the latest Arch News to find out if there are any major software or configuration changes with the latest packages. Before upgrading fundamental software (such as the kernel, xorg, systemd, or glibc) to a new version, look over the appropriate forum to see if there have been any reported problems.



Und dieses Arch-Wiki ist nicht ohne Grund so umfangreich.


----------



## Shutterfly (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich lege nur meine Erfahrung aus mehreren Jahren Nutzung dar. Und die widerlegt nun einmal leider das was im deutschen Wiki steht.

Im Englisch steht nämlich schon einmal etwas anderes. 

Das deutsche Wiki spricht "von jeder Systemaktualisierung". Das englische Wiki spricht von "fundamental software" und zählt einige der elementarsten Bestandteile auf. Das deutsche Wiki sagt nur pauschal "informiere dich", das englische Wiki gibt dem Anfänger präzise mit, dass er nur mal ins Forum schauen soll, ob dort Probleme sind. Dabei wird als wichtigstes Werkzeug das Forum angegeben, keine Mailing-List, etc.

Wenn man nach dem deutschen Wiki geht, ja. Dann kann man erwarten, dass man viel lesen und recherchieren muss. Das stimmt aber nicht. Das englische Wiki machts genauer und ähnlich zu dem wie ich schon sagte: "Regelmäßig auf die Webseite schauen, bei elementaren Software-Komponenten vorher ins Forum schauen" - Aufwand? 1 Minute? 

Das macht man einige Zeit und merkt: Probleme gibt es so gut wie gar nicht. Dann spart man es sich irgendwann und macht es tatsächlich nur so wie ich: Man schaut rein sobald es Probleme gibt.

Daher bleibe ich dabei: Deutsches Wiki macht ein größeres Drama draus als es ist. Das englische Wiki spiegelt die Realität wieder. Daher sage ich es gerne noch einmal: Deutsches Wiki ignorieren, weil nicht präzise, veraltet und unvollständig.

Und bezüglich:



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und dieses Arch-Wiki ist nicht ohne Grund so umfangreich.



Nein, ist es nicht. Das Wiki ist so umfangreich, da man, wie ich auch schon sagte, viel selbst machen muss. Setup und Konfiguration - einmal i.d.R. Daher ist das Wiki so umfangreich. Das hat mit dem Aufwand im laufendem Betrieb überhaupt nix zutun. Schöne Beispiele hier:

dm-crypt - ArchWiki
systemd - ArchWiki
NVIDIA - ArchWiki
Xorg - ArchWiki

usw.

Großteil der Seiten beziehen sich auf Installation und Konfiguration und das ist einmalig. Nix mit Updates.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Oktober 2016)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Daher bleibe ich dabei: Deutsches Wiki macht ein größeres Drama draus als es ist. Das englische Wiki spiegelt die Realität wieder. Daher sage ich es gerne noch einmal: Deutsches Wiki ignorieren, weil nicht präzise, veraltet und unvollständig.


In beiden steht das gleiche.


> *Before upgrading Arch, always read the latest Arch News to find out if there are any major software or configuration changes with the latest packages*






> Nein, ist es nicht. Das Wiki ist so umfangreich, da man, wie ich auch schon sagte, viel selbst machen muss. Setup und Konfiguration - einmal i.d.R. Daher ist das Wiki so umfangreich. Das hat mit dem Aufwand im laufendem Betrieb überhaupt nix zutun. Schöne Beispiele hier:


Daher haben Gentoo, Void oder Slackware auch so riesige Wikis.
Und so ein riesen Wiki finde ich bei Linux from Scratch auch nicht, sondern nur diesen Guide Linux From Scratch


----------



## VikingGe (8. November 2016)

*@turbosnake* ich hab extra für dich mal die Arch News herausgesucht. Wir stellen fest: 9 Artikel in den vergangenen 12 Monaten, von denen gerade mal _zwei_ wirklich für mehr als einen Bruchteil der Nutzer relevant sind und manuelles Eingreifen erfordern. Wow, echt viel zu lesen.

Man sollte auf jeden Fall regelmäßig mal reinschauen, v.a. wenn bei einem Update Konflikte angezeigt werden oder einem etwas komisch vorkommt, aber die allermeisten Updates beschränken sich auf pacman -Syu, mal kurz die Paketliste überfliegen und Enter drücken.

Warum das Arch-Wiki so umfangreich ist? Vielleicht, weil es eine große und aktive Community hat und für praktisch jede halbwegs gängige Software umfangreiche Konfigurationsanleitungen bereithält, die sich auch in weiten Teilen auf andere Distributionen übertragen lassen? Verstehe ich das richtig, dass Arch deiner Meinung nach dadurch schlechter/aufwändiger wird, dass es im Arch-Wiki einen Artikel zu lighttpd gibt, während sich Slackware-Nutzer die Informationen von woanders zusammensammeln müssen? Was ist das jetzt für eine Logik?

Und ja, ich nutze Arch nun seit 6½ Jahren auf meinem Desktop, immer noch mit der ersten Installation, dazu noch auf zwei anderen Rechnern. Die letzte wirklich große Umstellung, die etwas aufwändiger zu bewerkstelligen war, war der Wechsel auf systemd, und es war etwas Bastelei nötig, um die Paketsignierung von Pacman 4 korrekt nutzen zu können. Für beides gab es schon im Vorfeld detaillierte Anleitungen. Man muss definitiv mehr tippen, aber insgesamt ist der Wartungsaufwand in meinen Augen nicht viel höher als das halbjährliche Versionsupgrade von Ubuntu, welches spätestens bei Verwendung von Fremdquellen auch manuelle Intervention erfordert.

Man muss Arch ja nicht mögen und ich würde Einsteigern ohne Linux-Erfahrung generell eher zu Distributionen raten, die keinen versierten Umgang mit der Konsole erfordern, aber deine Argumente sind einfach an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. November 2016)

Das Problem bei Linux ist das sie immer noch in Sache Gaming das Nachsehen haben, dazu kommt das es Unterschiedliche wine Versionen gibt, Linux an sich ist klasse aber Linux ist noch und bleibt es noch Jahre in der Entwicklungs Phase.

Vulkan wird zwar schon in Windows eingebunden sprich teilweise implantiert, und dennoch hängt das Projekt noch hinterher, Vulkan wollte 2016 durch starten, und wo blieben sie? Ich gehe davon aus das es noch sehr lange dauert, und es bis dato einfach keine Alternative zu Windows gibt.


----------



## blautemple (11. November 2016)

Was meinst du denn mit "in der Entwicklungsphase"?

Die verschiedenen Distributionen entwickeln sich natürlich genauso weiter wie Windows, es gibt also auch Updates, aber ein Update ist genauso fertig wie Windows. Nur gibt es halt unzählige verschiedene Distributionen und dadurch wahnsinnig viele Inkompatibilitäten sowie Treiberprobleme. Ein Treiber der unter Ubuntu funktioniert muss nicht unter Red-Hat laufen, wenn man da mal einen einheitlichen Standard schaffen würde, könnte sich Linux evtl auch im Consumer-Bereich besser durchsetzen.


----------



## KonterSchock (11. November 2016)

Das stimmt, die müssen es mal einheitlicher machen.

entwicklungs Phase heißt, die sind noch nicht da wo sie hin wollen! Vulkan verspätet sich zB aus unerklärlichen Gründen.


----------



## Körschgen (11. November 2016)

Wer genau sind denn "die"!?


----------



## KonterSchock (11. November 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Wer genau sind denn "die"!?


Linux Universe sprich Linux Palette!

die müssen mal alle an einem Strang ziehen, wine zB gibt es in 3 Versionen, voll der Zirkus


----------



## fotoman (11. November 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die müssen es mal einheitlicher machen.
> 
> entwicklungs Phase heißt, die sind noch nicht da wo sie hin wollen! Vulkan verspätet sich zB aus unerklärlichen Gründen.


Falsch, sie sind noch nicht da, wo Du es gerne hättest. Wer bestimmt denn, welche Distribution wann wohin will?

Linus ist es schon lange selbst für den Kernel nicht mehr, und wenn irgendeiner Distribution die Politik für eine enthaltene Komponente nicht passt, dann erfinden sie halt ganz schnell etwas neues.

Linux allgemein und gewisse Distributionen im Besonderen erfüllen in vielen Bereichen schon die Anforderungen der Nutzer, nur anscheinend nicht in dem Bereich, in dem Du es gerne nutzen würdest.

Gerade dort, wo Du es bemängelst, steht sich Linux (bzw. viele der Distributionen und Kernel-Entwickler) seit Jahrzehnten selber mt voller Absicht auf den Füßen und wird dies auch die nächsten hundert Jahre tun. Die GPL ist halt für Linux die Bibel, die es mit allen Mitteln zu verteidigen gilt, selbst wenn dies auf "Kosten" einiger potentiellen User geht (soviel zum Thema "die sind noch nicht da wo sie hin wollen").

 Die Verantwortlichen erwarten halt von den HW-Herstellern volle und komlett offene Unterstützung auf Basis der GPL. Das können sie natürlich tun, aber dann darf man sich nicht beschweren, wenn das nicht jeder Hersteller mitmacht und am Ende einige User die Dummen sind. "denen" ist das egal, die kaufen sich schon immer nur die HW von den Herstellern, die diese Politik mitmachen.

Dazu kommen dann alle paar Monate wieder Vorstöße für "neue" Standards, eine neue Paketverwaltung (alleine in C't 14/2016 wird von zwei neuen Paketformaten, Snap und  Flatpack, gesprochen, da hat mann selbst als Entwickler irgendwann keine  Lust mehr, sich um so einen Mist zu kümmern) und sonstigen Umbau an grundlegenden Dingen.



KonterSchock schrieb:


> die müssen mal alle an einem Strang ziehen,  wine zB gibt es in 3 Versionen, voll der Zirkus


Ich ärgere mich  unter Windows auch, dass es VMWare, VirtualBox, Hyper-V und noch so  einige andere Virtualisierungsmöglchkeiten gibt, genauso wie mind. 10  C64-Emulatoren. Es ist halt Sache des Anwenders, die für ihn beste  Lösung zu suchen. Es braucht auch keiner 100 Desktop-Environments, trotzdem wird mit Sicherheit gerade irgendwo das hunderterste implementiert.


----------



## blautemple (14. November 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Das stimmt, die müssen es mal einheitlicher machen.
> 
> entwicklungs Phase heißt, die sind noch nicht da wo sie hin wollen! Vulkan verspätet sich zB aus unerklärlichen Gründen.



Verstehe ich nicht...

Es gibt unter Linux überhaupt kein "die", wer sollen also "die" sein?
Es gibt unzählige verschiedene Derivate und dann von den verschiedenen Derivaten noch mal unzählige Distributionen...

Und was genau Vulkan jetzt wieder damit zu tun hat verstehe ich auch nicht...
Irgendwie scheint es mir so als ob du hier mit verdammt viel Halbwissen um dich wirfst, letztendlich aber keine Ahnung von dem hast was du so schreibst


----------



## Cheytac (14. November 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Vulkan verspätet sich zB aus unerklärlichen Gründen.



Inwiefern verspätet sich Vulkan? Version 1.0 ist doch seit Anfang des Jahres final. 

Die aktuellen specs kann man z.b. hier finden: GitHub - KhronosGroup/Vulkan-Docs: The Vulkan API Specification and related tools.


----------



## fotoman (15. November 2016)

Cheytac schrieb:


> Inwiefern verspätet sich Vulkan? Version 1.0 ist doch seit Anfang des Jahres final.
> 
> Die aktuellen specs kann man z.b. hier finden: GitHub - KhronosGroup/Vulkan-Docs: The Vulkan API Specification and related tools.


Was nützt einem Gamer die API-Spezifikation, wenn er spielen möchte?

Oder verstehe ich die Meldungen (zugegeben schon ein paar Monate alt) falsch:
Mesa 12.0: Freie Linux-Grafiktreiber konnen Vulkan und OpenGL 4.3 - Golem.de
wonach AMD bisher nur entsprechende offene Treiber plant? Die proprietären Treiber unterstützten es wohl schon, womit man aber wieder bei der von KonterSchock genannten Problematik landet: hat man nicht (zufällig oder hoffentlich gewollt) exakt die richtige  unter den dutzenden von Linux-Distributionen ausgesucht, nützt einem das nichts, da der Treiber mit Sicherheit nicht dabei ist und mit etwas Pech von Hand ins System gefrickelt werden muss (außer, man ist nicht reiner Anweder und weiss damit, was man tut).


----------



## jorgozlav (15. November 2016)

Mint in der Standard Edition - klasse!


----------



## VikingGe (17. November 2016)

fotoman schrieb:


> Was nützt einem Gamer die API-Spezifikation, wenn er spielen möchte?


Es ging wohl in erster Linie um die Aussage, dass sich Vulkan verspätet. Ich weiß auch nicht, was damit gemeint sein sollte, die Spezifikation ist jedenfalls seit 9 Monaten da und Treiber gibt es auch schon seit längerer Zeit.

...nur die Vulkan-Treiber in Mesa sind noch nicht fertig. Mit Mesa 13 (was zumindest bei Arch schon seit ner Weile in den Repos ist) kann man den RADV-Treiber für AMD allerdings schon nutzen und damit Talos Principle sowie Dota 2 spielen. Ursprünglich wollte AMD wohl mal den normalen Vulkan-Treiber öffnen, bislang ist da aber noch nichts passiert.


----------



## KonterSchock (22. November 2016)

teste heute mal das hier aus, Download - Zorin OS aufm am2 rechner


----------



## nordischerdruide (26. November 2016)

Seit 2009 nutze ich Linux, auf dem PC und Spielekonsole.
Ich habe so einige Distributionen durch und alle haben Vor und Nachteile.
Für mich als Europäer, deutscher Nation, war meine Muttersprache sehr wichtig.
Somit bin ich bei Ubuntu (Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de) hängen geblieben. Eine Distri die eigentlich aus Südafrika kommt.
Die deutsche Distri (openSUSE) habe ich mit sehr gutem Bauchgefühl getestet.
Allerdings könnte das Wiki etwas nachgebessert werden und 5 Jahre für eine LTS sind Standard, darunter ist durchgefallen!
Wie dem auch sei, Linux ist heute besser als noch vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## Shutterfly (26. November 2016)

nordischerdruide schrieb:


> Für mich als Europäer, deutscher Nation, war meine Muttersprache sehr wichtig.



Das mag am Ende jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, jedoch empfehle ich möglichst schnell auf ein englisches Linux umzusteigen, wenn man die ersten Schritte gewagt hat.

Zwei starke Gründe dafür sind meiner Meinung:

- Die deutsche Übersetzungen sind teilweise einfach unhandlich und fragwürdig
- Es erleichtert die Suche bei Problemen in keinster Weise. Wenn man Linux auf Deutsch betreibt bekommt man, sofern unterstützt, deutsche Fehlermeldungen. Diese im Internet zu suchen reduziert den Suchraum enorm. Das kann Anfänger behindern


----------



## airXgamer (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich nutzte seit ein paar Tagen mal wieder fest installiertes Linux auf dem Zweitlaptop mit Atom und 1GB RAM. Distribution MX-16 (MX Linux | MX Community). Alles was ich brauche ist schon dabei und es läuft einfach. Bisher kam LINUX bei mir immer wieder als rettendes Ufer auf dem USB Stick zum Einsatz.


----------



## KonterSchock (17. März 2017)

wennns aber ums zocken geht hat man bei linux verloren.


----------



## Shutterfly (17. März 2017)

Nö


----------



## Zocker_Boy (17. März 2017)

Es wurde hier ja schon erwähnt: Das Hauptproblem bei Linux sind – im Gegensatz zu Windows – die -zig verschiedenen Varianten, die es davon gibt.
Von Windows gibt es zwar auch Vista, 7, 8, 10 usw. aber Microsoft bringt es hin, dass ein Großteil der Software (Spiele, Anwendungen, Treiber) auf jeder Version läuft.

Bei Linux ist das nicht so. Das Betriebssystem an sich ist zweifelsohne gut gemacht, aber was bringt es dem Anwender, wenn es für dieses System keine WLAN- oder Druckertreiber und keine bestimmte Software gibt?
Die Software-Hersteller kann man schon verstehen. Linux hat im PC-Bereich einen Marktanteil um die 2% - die teilen sich aber auf alle möglichen Distributionen auf. Weder ist es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll, noch mit vertretbarem Aufwand realisierbar, dass Software-Hersteller wie MAGIX, Adobe und wie sie alle heißen, sowie die Hersteller von Peripherie da für jede Variante eine Unterstützung anbietet.

Das ändert sich erst, wenn es ein Gesamtpaket bei Linux gibt, das ähnlich anwenderfreundlich ist wie Windows und regelmäßig mit Updates versorgt wird. Die Nutzer, vor allem im gewerblichen Bereich, wollen nicht tagelang irgendwelche Software installieren, das muss schnell gehen.
Mit Ubuntu oder Vulkan lässt sich das evtl. umsetzen, da bräuchte man bei den "Machern" dieser Systeme aber auch einen gewissen Willen dafür.

Sicherlich ist für einige ein PC auch ein Bastel- oder Hobby-Objekt. Für die allermeisten User ist er aber ein einfacher Nutzgegenstand wie ein Staubsauger oder eine Spülmaschine, der vor allem eines soll: problemlos funktionieren. Und das geht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt selbst mit Mac noch besser als mit Linux.

Bei mir im Studium ist die Aufteilung bei den Laptops unter den Kommilitonen etwa 70/30 (Windows/Mac). Kein einziger Student betreibt seinen Laptop mit einer Linux-Distribution. Ich finde das auch schade, aber das wird schon seine Gründe haben ...


----------



## Shutterfly (17. März 2017)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Bei mir im Studium ist die Aufteilung bei den Laptops unter den Kommilitonen etwa 70/30 (Windows/Mac). Kein einziger Student betreibt seinen Laptop mit einer Linux-Distribution. Ich finde das auch schade, aber das wird schon seine Gründe haben ...



Und was hast du studiert? In meinem Studiengang waren ca. 80% Linux und 20% Windows, kein Mac. So kann sich die Welt unterscheiden, je nachdem wo man hin schaut 

Ansonsten ist die Sache mit den Treibern so ein alter Hut, der gerne aus dem Schrank geholt wird obwohl er gar nicht mehr stimmt. Jeder aktuelle Drucker-Hersteller bietet heute z.B. Linux-Treiber an. Klar, der 30 Euro Discounter-Tintenpisser ist davon vielleicht ausgenommen. Sofern man sich jedoch nicht gerade das billigste Gerät holt, dann findet man auch Linux Treiber. Mein Samsung Laser-Drucker aus 2014 für damals 136,98 Euro hat zum Beispiel Linux-Treiber.

Ja, es ist richtig: Wer billige Drucker, Scanner, was auch immer kauft, bekommt selten Linux-Treiber. Je professioneller das Produkt, desto eher gibt es Treiber oder es geht sogar ganz ohne. Professionelle Geräte haben dann z.B. saubere offene Protokolle implementiert und so braucht mein DAC unter Linux gar kein extra Treiber. Mein Lenovo Thinkpad benötigt nach der Installation gar keine extra Software. Es funktioniert alles sofort out-of-the-Box. Das schafft selbst Windows nicht so gut. Ist aber auch Business-Gerät. Etwas professionelles halt. Jedoch stimmt es auch: Ich informiere mich immer vorab, welche Produkte für Linux funktionieren. Sollte man aber auch unter Windows tun bevor man dann merkt: "Ups, keine Unterstützung für Windows 10? Das ist schlecht".

Vor 10 Jahren sah das noch ganz anders aus. Heute aber nicht mehr.

Das einzige was ich durchgehen lasse ist die Aussage, dass Linux noch nicht so anwenderfreundlich wie Windows ist. Aber das hängt auch immer vom Anwender ab. Ich kenne Leute, die kommen mit Linux besser zurecht als mit Windows. Bei anderen ist es sicherlich anders. Es hilft jedenfalls sein System zu kennen und sich mit Linux auseinander zu setzen. Eigentlich ist es sogar zwingend notwendig. Das ist aber nicht schlecht. Das erspart so manche dämliche Windows-Frage, welche ich hier oder in anderen Foren schon lesen musste. Diese zeigen dann immer, dass die Leute eigentlich auch von so gar nix Ahnung haben. Ein PC ist ein Werkzeug, egal welches OS und man sollte sich mit dem Werkzeug beschäftigen damit man damit richtig umgehen kann 

Es benötigt somit nicht den Willen der Macher sondern den Willen der Benutzer sich auf ein anderes Konzept einzulassen. Linux funktioniert grundlegend anders und der größte Fehler ist immer, dass man von Windows gelerntes aus Linux übertragen will. Das geht natürlich nicht  Nur weil ich einen Backofen bedienen kann, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass ich genau so mit einem Gasgrill arbeiten kann.

Und zum Thema "tagelang Software installieren": Dies zeigt eigentlich, dass du Linux nie wirklich im Kern betrachtet hast. Ich liebe inzwischen unter Linux meinen Paket-Manager. Ich hasse Windows dafür. Und ich glaube nicht, dass unter Windows eine Software-Installation einfacher bzw. schneller geht.

Möchte ich z.B. VLC installieren, dann mache ich die Konsole auf und gebe ein "pacman -S vlc", drücke Enter und es installiert. Was machst du? Browser öffnen, Webseite ansurfen, Download starten, Installer starten, durchklicken. Das soll schneller gehen?  Abhängigkeiten werden unter Linux direkt mitinstalliert und wenn ich will, dann schreibe ich mir eine Verkettung von Befehlen für meinen Paket-Manager, welcher mir nach der Neuinstallation mit einem Aufruf alle Anwendungs-Software herunterlädt, welche ich benötige.

Dann läuft die Installation bei mir schon, während du mit dem IE/Edge vermutlich erst einmal den Firefox, Chrome oder einen anderen Browser herunterlädst


----------



## KonterSchock (18. März 2017)

Mag ja sein das Linux auch stärken hat die hier niemanden auffallen? Ich für mein Teil würde es ja gern nutzen aber ich habs Par mal versucht, und es laufen wirklich nicht alle Anwendungen drauf und wine2.0 ist jetzt auch kein Held, klar gibt der Abhilfe aber das läuft auch nicht so Easy wie wenn ich es über Windows installiere.

Spiele die man regulär Käuft sind von Werk ab öfters Windows und Mac kompatibel, Linux wird nicht erwähnt.

vulkan ist ein Heises Ding aber wo ist der Junge? Vereinzelt hört man mal was aber mal im Ernst wo ist der Knall? Mit Windows läuft einfach alles, und keine Sorge ich hasse mittlerweile auch das Windows 10, aber was bleibt einen übrig? Das eintippen in der Konsole macht doch keiner mehr, das ist so als würdest du den User zurück zu den Anfängen schicken.

damit Linux an Zug gewinnt muss noch einiges passieren, und wer damit umgehen kann und es mag kann es ja nutzen aber ich zB, finde Linux zum Spielen und arbeiten noch nicht reif genug oder sagen wir es mal so, noch weit weg vom Schuss.


----------



## Körschgen (18. März 2017)

Linux war nie und wird nie ein Dau System sein.

Es gibt einige Distros die auf minimale Oberfläche ausgelegt sind (endless Os), damit einher geht aber auch eine gewisse Einschränkung.

Wenn ihr ein OS auf Unix Basis für den Normalanwender wollt, mit Massen an Infos und Erklärungen, dann ist MacOs quasi perfekt.


Die linux Community ist sich auch nicht unbedingt einig, was das anpassen von Linux an den DAU angeht.

Viele vertreten die Meinung, wer so etwas komplexes bedienen will, der muss sich hinsetzen und das auch verstehen wollen.

Wer eine Alternative zu Windows will (Im Internet Surfen und Spiele spielen) wird bei Linux nich glücklich.

Wer Netzwerkadministration macht, viel programmiert etc... Der wird mit Linux bestimmt mehr Freude haben. Da besteht aber auch Vorwissen wie ein PC, OS, Netzwerke und das Internet funktionieren, das ich dem typischen Windows Nutzer nicht zutraue.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. März 2017)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das Linux auch stärken hat die hier niemanden auffallen? Ich für mein Teil würde es ja gern nutzen aber ich habs Par mal versucht, und es laufen wirklich nicht alle Anwendungen drauf und wine2.0 ist jetzt auch kein Held, klar gibt der Abhilfe aber das läuft auch nicht so Easy wie wenn ich es über Windows installiere.



An welchen Anwendungen scheiterte es?


----------



## fotoman (18. März 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist die Sache mit den Treibern so ein alter Hut, der gerne aus dem Schrank geholt wird obwohl er gar nicht mehr stimmt.


Ach nein, da habe ich wohl vor ein paar Monaten nur gesponnen. Weder mein Lenovo x220 noch mein alter Netbook laufen vollständig unter Linux. Beim Lenovo ist mind. Handarbeit nötig und dann hoffentlich nur sehr langes Suchen und Testen, bis ich wenigstens einen Videoplayer finde, mit dem der Akku unter Linnux genauso lange hält wie unter Windows (7 oder 10).

 Das Surface Pro 2 ist noch schlimmer, Linux mag halt kein Touch und andere dort verbaute HW. Wobei ein Dell Venue 11 Pro wohl auch nicht besser wäre.

Und wenn ich mir immer wieder die Kommentare hier und anderswo zu Linux+Laptops ansehe, dann sind das nicht die einzigen mobilen Geröäte auf dieseer Welt, bei denen das der Fall ist.

Wenn für mich ein Wechsel auf Linux denkbar wäre, dann muss ich mein komplettes System und damit meinen kompletten lokalen und mobilen Arbeitsworkflows umstellen können. Und das ohen ein paar tausend Euro für neue HW auszugeben (z.B. einen Dell XPS13 mit Linux als mobiles Gerät, wobei der mir mittlerweile schon zu groß ist).



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Sofern man sich jedoch nicht gerade das billigste Gerät holt, dann findet man auch Linux Treiber.


Man mag sie irgendwo finden. Ob dann das Binärpaket von Intel (Treiber und/oder Firmware, was interssiert mich das als User, aber ich soll mich ja vollkommen auf Linux einlasen) für Kernel 3.2 noch unter Kernel 4.4 oder 4.9 funktioniert, darf man selber probieren.

Wie man solche Erweiterungen dann genau in die Distribution bekommt, für die man sich entschieden hat, ist eine andere Frage. Mal durch einfache installation des Binärpaketes, mal durch Patchen des Kernels und selber Kompilieren (das macht mit Sicherheit auch ein normaler Anwender) und mal gernicht, weil die im Netz beschriebene Lösung so alt oder Distributionsspezifisch ist, dass man sie mit viel Wissen und ungewissem Ausgang massiv anpassen müsste. Das hat damm mit einem Einlassen auf ei System nichts mehr zu tun.

Wo jetzt ein SPro 2 oder Lenovo x220 billig oder unverhältnismäßig alt sein soll (wie es mein 70 Euro WinTV USB-Stick vieleicht in Deinen Augen sein mag) wüsste ich nicht.

Gibt es zu der extrem aufwändigen Lösung zur Anbindung eines iOS-Gerätes an Linux (Schreiben von Bildern/Videos auf das iOS Gerät, natürlcih ohre Rooting) mittlerweile eine einfachere Lösung wie diese:
Recursive Problem Solving - Ridowan's blog: How to send files to iPad or iOS 9.3.2 from Ubuntu 16.04

Ich werde mein Firmenhandy nicht wegwerfen und mir auch kein privates (inkl. privaten Vertrag) zusätzlich kaufen, nur weil das Betriebssystem auf meinem Laptop es mir nicht ermöglicht, mit beiden Geräten meine geplante Aufgabe zu erledigen. Der Rechner ist mein Arbeitswerkzeug (auch in der Freizeit) und hat mich bei der Erledigung meiner Aufgaben zu unterstützen. Ob ich die links- oder rechtsrum löse, ist mir fast egal, so lange beide Lösungen etwa gleich aufwändig sind und zu vergleichbaren Ergebnissen führen.

Meine Nikon DSLRs werde ich auch nicht entsorgan, weil Nikon kein Capture NX-D für Linux anbiete und ich auch keine Lust habe, für jedes Bild, bei dem ich auf Reisen nur mal eben den Weissabgleich korrigieren muss, aufwändig in Darktable oder RawTherapee alle Einsdtelungen zu suchen, damit das Bild auch nur ansatzweise so aussieht, wie es ND-X (und damit auch die Kamera) ohne Zusatzaufwand erstellt hätten..

Meine eigene Software (u.A. Bildverwaltung und Bearbeitung) kann ich zur Not noch auf Linux portieren. Aber dann kann ich auch gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen und sie nach Android portieren oder den HW-unabhängigen Teil als Web-App realisieren und bin wieder frei in der Wahl meiner HW.



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Es benötigt somit nicht den Willen der Macher sondern den Willen der Benutzer sich auf ein anderes Konzept einzulassen.


Ja klar, wo etwas nicht läuft ist immer der Anwender Schuld. Soll der Trottel sich doch seine gesamten  HW zur Software kaufen, den "alten" Müll entsorgen und seine Arbeitsweise grundlegend ändern. Eine durchaus berechtigte Einstellung, wenn sich der Anwender freiwillig und mit vollem Wissen über die zu erwartenden Probleme für ein System entscheidet (egal, ob das neue System dann Linux, Windows, macOS oder sonstwie heisst). Aber eher inakzeptabel, wenn man jemand den Umstieg auf ein System empfehlen möchte.


----------



## Cheytac (19. März 2017)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Linux war nie und wird nie ein Dau System sein.



Mein Vater ist ein absoluter DAU. Er hat sich vor 3 Jahren zum ersten mal einen PC gekauft. Anfangs habe ich ihm ein frisches Windows 7 darauf gespielt, weil ich dachte das es sinnvoll ist das er das Betriebssystem lernt das "alle lernen". 

Musste dann jeden 2. Tag Support leisten weil irgendwas nicht nach seinen Vorstellungen funktioniert oder ihn mal wieder irgendein Update Popup überfordert hat. Nach einem Jahr war das System dann (wie bei eine DAU eben üblich) so langsam, das man nicht mehr richtig damit arbeiten konnte.

Ich habe ihm dann ein Linux Mint mit automatischem Software-Update im Hintergrund drauf installiert. Seit dem musste ich nicht mehr einen einzigen "Supportfall" bearbeiten und er selbst hat gemeint, das er mit der Oberfläche deutlich besser zurecht kommt als mit Windows. Das System ist heute noch genauso schnell wie am Tag der Installation.

Ein DAU kann problemlos ein Linux OS einsetzen, es sind die, die auf spezielle (kommerzielle) Software oder inkompatible Hardware angewiesen sind oder zwanghaft versuchen ihren Windows Workflow auf Linux zu übertragen die Probleme damit haben.


----------



## airXgamer (19. März 2017)

Ich sehe Linux auch so langsam in der DAU Welt ankommen. 
Habe meiner Mutter vor einigen Wochen das Thinkpad E570 mit Linux (KDE Neon) eingerichtet, es liel fast alles direkt, das Wlan erforderte ein Kernel Update, aber das zählt nicht als Treiber Problem. Sie kommt damit zurecht, die gewohnte Software läuft, Updates installieren kann sie auch schon (hab ihr eine Liste mit Befehlen geschrieben). Der Drucker läuft besser als unter Windows 10, da es für Linux Treiber gibt, für Windows 10 nur unfunktionsfähige. 
Software wird nur VLC, GIMP, LibreOffice und Firefox eigesetzt, läuft auch alles.


----------



## lowskill (21. März 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Möchte ich z.B. VLC installieren, dann mache ich die Konsole auf und gebe ein "pacman -S vlc", drücke Enter und es installiert. Was machst du?





```
choco install vlc -y
```


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2017)

lowskill schrieb:


> ```
> choco install vlc -y
> ```



Und wie installierst du choco?  Aber okay, an choco habe ich nicht gedacht.

Ist für mich aber auch ein schönes Beispiel, dass die Konzepte der Paket-Manager, von diesen ach so komplizierten und anstrengenden Linux/UNIX-Systemen, an sich gar nicht so schlecht sein können. Ich hoffe bis heute noch, dass Microsoft seine Ankündigung irgendwann wahr macht und Windows selbst mit einem eigenem Paket-Manager ausstattet


----------



## lowskill (21. März 2017)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Und wie installierst du choco?




```
iwr https://chocolatey.org/install.ps1 -UseBasicParsing | iex
```



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bis heute noch, dass Microsoft seine Ankündigung irgendwann wahr macht und Windows selbst mit einem eigenem Paket-Manager ausstattet


Gibt es doch schon. Nennt sich (App-)Store.


----------



## Shutterfly (21. März 2017)

lowskill schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon. Nennt sich (App-)Store.



Der war gut


----------



## fotoman (24. März 2017)

Cheytac schrieb:


> Das System ist heute noch genauso schnell wie am Tag der Installation.


Wäre mal interessant, wie viele Programme er über dne Paketmanager nachinstalliert hat.



Cheytac schrieb:


> es sind die, die auf spezielle (kommerzielle) Software oder inkompatible Hardware angewiesen sind oder zwanghaft versuchen ihren Windows Workflow auf Linux zu übertragen die Probleme damit haben.


Das kann man so sehen. Für einige ist der Rechner halt nur das Werkzeug zur Erledigung der Aufgaben und nicht dazu da, eingespielte und funktionierende Aufgaben neu zu definieren.

Was das aber mit kommerzieller Software zu tun haben soll, wüsste ich nicht. Die einzige kommerzielle Software, die ich unter Windwos regelmäßig einsetze, könnte ich auch durch mind. zwei OpenSource Programme ersetzten. Kostenlose Windwos-Programme (egal, ob vom Kamerahersteller geliefert, als Freeware aus dem Internet bezogen oder über Jahre selber implementiert) sind da in der Überzahl.

Ich habe am Wochenedne schon wieder geflucht, weil der SWR für seinen Internet-Livestream (genauso wie ein englischer Anbieter mit einem vergleichbaren Stream) immer noch Flash voaus setzt. Chrome (die einzige mittlerweile noch akzeptabele Lösung dafür) habe ich bisher noch in keinem Paketmanager gefunden, den musste ich auch unter Linux manuell runter laden und installieren.


----------

